# OD Air Rail fork replacement?



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Got a 10 year old Trek 5200 and the fork has died of old age. Does anyone know of a suitable replacement fork to maintain the geometry?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Sometimes you can find used ones on ebay or craig's list


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If you have a 56cm or larger than the bike came with a 40mm rake fork. This is very rare, most come with 45mm or 43mm across the size range. It's not a critical difference but you would notice the difference with the change in trail.

The Reynolds Ouzo forks are really good and relatively easy to find.


----------

